# Molar Pregnancy



## dballard2004 (Feb 15, 2013)

Pt was diagnosed with a molar pregnancy and suffered a spontaneous abortion in the ER.  She is now presenting to our office for a follow-up visit.  My question is what ICD-9-CM code would be appropriate?  My provider wants to use the molar pregnancy, but I am thinking that if the patient suffered the spontaneous abortion, the molar pregnancy would no longer be appropriate.  

Any insight appreciated.

Thanks.


----------

